
Ask HN: How to get daily visits of a site? - betimd
Is there a possibility to get daily visits of a public site (ex. mysite.com) from any source...
======
Parbeyjr
I don't think it's possible to get accurate daily visits of a public site
without having access to their analytics. What you can do instead is to use
similarweb.com to get the monthly visits. You can divide by 30 to get the
daily average visits.

